# Pens are full of steelhead



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Had a great time hanging out. Even took them some firewood. Doreen says this may be the end of these supplemental plants...I hope not!


It may be the end of the plants going in the weir oscoda and alcona schools are currently working on starting a salmon in the schools programs


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

slickdragger said:


> It may be the end of the plants going in the weir oscoda and alcona schools are currently working on starting a salmon in the schools programs


Salmon in the schools is usually just a token number, not the type of numbers to keep runs healthy I believe.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

GuppyII said:


> Salmon in the schools is usually just a token number, not the type of numbers to keep runs healthy I believe.


I would have to agree with you on the token number i was just throwing it out there as a fyi of some kind


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Glad that you had a chance to drop by Mac.Thanks for the fire wood, the night shift enjoyed it. Looks like the fish are going to be released Weds. at 9:30am. We are hoping that the DNR gives us fish next year. Thanks to all that helped out.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

slickdragger said:


> I would have to agree with you on the token number i was just throwing it out there as a fyi of some kind


talkes to my buddy who is a teacher at oscoda schools and he said the school will only be raising 40 fish hopefully he was told wrong but i wont hold my breath on it


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

HemlockNailer said:


> Glad that you had a chance to drop by Mac.Thanks for the fire wood, the night shift enjoyed it. Looks like the fish are going to be released Weds. at 9:30am. We are hoping that the DNR gives us fish next year. Thanks to all that helped out.


Al, wish I could have made it up. Will watch the forum a little closer next year. Any day you guys need, I'll fill in, would love to do some fishing up there again, been too long.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

slickdragger said:


> I would have to agree with you on the token number i was just throwing it out there as a fyi of some kind


talkes to my buddy who is a teacher at oscoda schools and he said the school will only be raising 40 fish hopefully he was told wrong but i wont hold my breath on it


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

slickdragger said:


> talkes to my buddy who is a teacher at oscoda schools and he said the school will only be raising 40 fish hopefully he was told wrong but i wont hold my breath on it


Maybe if they get some donations, they can raise more


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Ralph Smith said:


> Maybe if they get some donations, they can raise more


Doreen and her husband had mentioned that as a possibility the talk is just about quitting imprinting in the van ettan creek weir not dropping the entire plant for those of you that are reading and may get cofused


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Gotya. Didn't they used to plant a lot at the launch on Rhea rd.?


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep they plant there and at whirlpool based on plant and water conditions


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Plants have been released as of this morning. Hopefully they do well fending for themselves and we see them come back in a couple years.


----------

